# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Ищу текст для песни

## LINSLI

Может кто-нибудь поможет со словами.Нужен текст от женского лица взамен могу только минусовку отдать и готовую песню когда запишу вокал.Стиль
 и ритм покажу.lins07@rambler.ru

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Нужен текст от женского лица взамен могу только минусовку отдать и готовую песню когда запишу вокал.Стиль


Выложи минус, посмотрю что получится...

----------

